
Schöningen Spears - beefman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schöningen_spears
======
_Microft
It is amazing that wood can be preserved so well over hundreds of thousands of
years, the Clacton spear [0] is one hundred thousand years older than these
and look at the photo of it!

How many things from such a long time ago must be out there if we can still
find any of them today? This is a serious question and if someone can point me
to research with math on it, it would be much appreciated!

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clacton_Spear](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clacton_Spear)

~~~
yters
Or, maybe they are much younger than we think, and we need to upgrade our
dating methodology...

~~~
ALLLOWERCASE
Highly doubtable. Carbon dating is quite sound.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Carbon dating isn't considered to be accurate for objects older than 50,000
years. These objects weren't dated that way.

------
brunoTbear
I misread the title and was confused about how these could be both spears and
not spears at the same time.

